# Live Plane Spotting From O'Hare (ORD)



## oldman (Jun 21, 2021)

If you like to watch planes land and takeoff, here is a good YouTube channel with live ATC included. This video is from 6/3/2021.

Live Plane Spotting w/ATC


----------

